# Creamed honey from crystals ?



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

No. According to the fooducate website, Nektar honey crystals are a mixture of granulated sugar and honey. Adding it to your honey would be the same as adding regular sugar.


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

Buy good creamed honey from the store that says 100% honey and one you like. It is all about the mouthfeel and for that you need really fine crystals. I just bought some Millers creamed honey in an Albertson I use for seed because it was better than mine.


----------

